# Critical Skills Permit Applications from INDIA



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

I request all Critical Skill Permit applicants or aspiring applicants to join here for discussions and queries. 


Hope I see good number of applicants here.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is the stage wise process for Critical Skills Permit (CSP)

CSP process can be divided into 3 stages:

1st Stage: Education Credential Assessment from SAQA.

2nd Stage: Professional body registration and Written Confirmation of skills and qualification

3rd Stage: Visa Application. 


The entire process duration will be 4 to 5 months maximum (Depends on the work experience category)


If i am wrong please correct me. 

Regards,
Suresh.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

The stages mentioned seems correct.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

This seems to b reasonable, I am right now on stage 2, waiting for my approval, IITPSA office will be closed till 6th so will be little late I guess


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

What is the fee for IITPSA you paid. R1095 or more...?


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

I paid 1095


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

I received membership confirmation email, but not the membership certificate. However, I also need "confirmation of skills under critical skills" letter from IITPSA. Do I need to request IITPSA for this..? They are closed this week and will be working from 5th Jan 2015.


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, you need to request that letter, you are right the are closed till 9th


----------



## Maregere (Dec 29, 2014)

suresh8104 said:


> I received membership confirmation email, but not the membership certificate. However, I also need "confirmation of skills under critical skills" letter from IITPSA. Do I need to request IITPSA for this..? They are closed this week and will be working from 5th Jan 2015.


You no longer need a letter confirming your skills. Registration with IITPSA is enough, see DHA Directive 22. If you need a copy PM your email address, I will send it to you.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

It saying I cannot PM you.


----------



## Maregere (Dec 29, 2014)

That's probably because I am still new on the site. They won't allow me to post a link either. Just google up Immigration Directive 22, you should be able to find it. Let me know if you succeed


----------



## Maregere (Dec 29, 2014)

suresh8104 said:


> It saying I cannot PM you.


Its probably because I am still new, they won't even allow me to post a link. Google Immigration Directive 22, you should be able to find the directive. Let me know if you succeed.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

It's here, this link is from ImmigrationSouthAfrica.org, hopefully they should not have a problem, posting the link from their site, if it's not as per the site rules, the post can be removed.

http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Immigration-Directive-22.pdf

Thanks,
Pawan


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

Suresh/goodmrng1947

I believe you guys had already got your SAQA assessment done, if so, can you please help me with the below questions:

After online registration in SAQA:

1) do we need to send the xerox of all educational qualification certificates in color or b/w?
2) Does they need to be attested?
3) for payment, do we need to send DD, or else what are the other easy payment methods?

Thanks in advance,
Pawan


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi,
Yes you need to send all docs attested photocopies, payment has to be made via wire transfer


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello pavankumar,

Yes you need to send all photo copies of your educational docs from 10th Class/Secondary school to your highest education. Please don't forget to send your bachelors, Masters final degree award copy. If you fail to send final degree award copy yoir application will be returned. All documents attested/Certified.
Once you done with online registration you have to take a print of the application form. You also need to send this form dated and signed by you.

Payment:
You have to make a wire transfer. You have to visit your bank and make it done from your bank. Make sure you ask ur bank to mention submission number in reference column while making the payment. That is the proof that payment is made on your behalf. You can find the submission number on the application form. You will also find the postal address and bank details of SAQA on the same application form. 

List of documents to send:

10th/Secondary school certificate
12th/Intermediate certificate
Bachelors individual mark sheets or consolidated mark sheet along with provisional and final degree award certificate.

If you have Masters, the docs list is also same as bachelors.

Copy of your passport 1st page which shows your photo and DOB and validity of passport.

Proof of fee payment copy from bank.

Signed application form. 

Apart from proof of payment and application form rest all documents need to be attested/Certified.

I hope this info is helpful to you. If any questions let me know.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello pavan,

I forgot to address your question about color or black and white.

Answer is, it doesn't make any difference. Just make sure your details on photocopy documents are visible.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, this is really useful info

Thanks,
Pawan


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

U r welcome buddy


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ pawankumar_kssv 

have u submitted ur application?? any updates??? iam frm hyderabad aswell... if possible can u message me ******** 

iam also planning to apply fr critical skills visa... need ur guidance as u alread been through the process...


----------



## Letmein1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dear Suresh,

Please let me know who attested your degree certificates?.
Can Transcripts and Degree Certificates attested/certified by Notary Public? 
or
should degree certificate be attested by University or body governing University?

Please clarify


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Letmein1 said:


> Dear Suresh,
> 
> Please let me know who attested your degree certificates?.
> Can Transcripts and Degree Certificates attested/certified by Notary Public?
> ...


Attested by Notary.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

Letmein1 said:


> Dear Suresh,
> 
> Please let me know who attested your degree certificates?.
> Can Transcripts and Degree Certificates attested/certified by Notary Public?
> ...


Well.. I never applied for my self. Actually I am an Immigration Process Consultant.


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello Suresh

I hope you will be able to help me. I did not particularly apply for CSV rather a relative's visa as my husband is a SA citizen. I just had a minor query with regards to the processing timeline since its similar to that of CSV as per 'SA Embassy' notice in New Delhi. 
I applied on the 18th August and it said on the receipt that the onus lies on me to inquire ''within'' 60 working days. Now, I called them up this morning and the official said that they are only processing the June applications at the moment. And that I am not going to get any email whenever passport is ready rather I'll have to keep inquiring.

What I really need to know is your experience with the processing timeline of the embassy. I understand that it may vary for different visa types but at least I can get an idea about the New Delhi embassy's working procedure on this. 

I really look forward to your response.

Thanks


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

maverick.s said:


> Hello Suresh
> 
> I hope you will be able to help me. I did not particularly apply for CSV rather a relative's visa as my husband is a SA citizen. I just had a minor query with regards to the processing timeline since its similar to that of CSV as per 'SA Embassy' notice in New Delhi.
> I applied on the 18th August and it said on the receipt that the onus lies on me to inquire ''within'' 60 working days. Now, I called them up this morning and the official said that they are only processing the June applications at the moment. And that I am not going to get any email whenever passport is ready rather I'll have to keep inquiring.
> ...


Hello Maverick's,

My experience with New Delhi embassy is not as pleasant as Mumbai. I mean to say, New Delhi takes more time to process applications.

Yes you have to keep on enquiring with the embassy. They will make you wait until the completion of 60 working days.

Alternatively, call them after 45 working days from the date of application submission and tell them the given time frame of 60 working days is finished. So that they will check the status of your file in the system. If you tell them 45 days or 50 days has passed, then they won't even care to check the status and straight away asks you to call after 60 days. 

Believe me it works... 


Regards,

Suresh.


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Hello Maverick's,
> 
> My experience with New Delhi embassy is not as pleasant as Mumbai. I mean to say, New Delhi takes more time to process applications.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Suresh.
Well, I will surely take your advice and call them in a few weeks. Not to drag this post any further, but it seems like there is only one person who always answers the inquiries so I do not want to become an eye sore for them calling constantly, but looks like I am left with no other option. He directly asks me the submission date and makes an assumption that 60 days are obviously not over and refuses to check the status. 

Also, it appears they have a huge backlog since they mentioned that they are sitting on June applications at the moment. 

If there is any other advice that can help to get it on the move (although, I have very little hope), then it will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again. 
Cheers


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

maverick.s said:


> Thanks a lot Suresh.
> Well, I will surely take your advice and call them in a few weeks. Not to drag this post any further, but it seems like there is only one person who always answers the inquiries so I do not want to become an eye sore for them calling constantly, but looks like I am left with no other option. He directly asks me the submission date and makes an assumption that 60 days are obviously not over and refuses to check the status.
> 
> Also, it appears they have a huge backlog since they mentioned that they are sitting on June applications at the moment.
> ...


Yes, you are right. There is only one person who always answer the calls and he appears to be not much friendly. 
However, give him a call once the 45 working days time period completes (or else ask your friend to call the embassy and inquire). If he asks for the submission date give a random date which appears that the given time frame is completed. If he caught you tell him "oh its my bad I thought its more than 60 days..." don't be afraid, after all he is not the one who process your application.

Visa stamping is manual (Hand written information on Visa's) at New Delhi not a computerised stamping. So, may be of that reason delays/back logs can be expected, As you said. 


Cheers..


----------



## maverick.s (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks again Suresh. I am keeping my fingers crossed now ! BTW, I was not aware of the hand written process-I thought it's similar to that of tourist visa. Oh well, just have to wait and stay optimistic. I am still okay with the processing time as long as the outcome is not a rejection. That will be a bummer seeing that I have a likely job lined up in SA. Anyway, appreciate your support.

Cheers!


----------



## sam1290 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Update about Critical Skills VISA*



suresh8104 said:


> I received membership confirmation email, but not the membership certificate. However, I also need "confirmation of skills under critical skills" letter from IITPSA. Do I need to request IITPSA for this..? They are closed this week and will be working from 5th Jan 2015.


Hi Suresh,
Did you get your critical skills visa?


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

sam1290 said:


> Hi Suresh,
> Did you get your critical skills visa?


No, I'm an Immigration consultant.


----------



## artiyadav28 (Apr 22, 2015)

hi
I want to apply for critical visa. I already have got my SAQA done. I have two questions.

1. Is IITPSA required for Critical visa ? can we apply both simultaneously?
2. What is meaning of certified copy in IITPSA document? Can notary in india certify the copies?

Please give me a reply. It will be very helpful for me.


----------



## sassandeep (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear All,

Guys I am in a need of desperate help which I require for Critical Skill work VISA!!!

I have a whole good list of questions and concerns which I wanted to be addressed by someone who has good amount of knowledge in Critical skill visa type. I am basically from India but currently working here as a contractor holding temporary work visa which is expiring on this year end.

So I am planning to get my own VISA which will allow myself and my spouse to work here in Jo.Burg, SouthAfrica. I heard critical skill VISA is the one which can allow me to work here and change my employer (Basically no restrictions). 
As of now the current situation is I have already done my SAQA and planning to apply for IITPSA. But I am little bit confused here whether the member-ship of IITPSA will be enough? Or I have to pay ~3K Rands to get the evaluation as well.

So below is my list of queries :-

1) Is IITPSA membership is enough for critical skill VISA?
2) Do I need to show any employment while applying for Critical skill work visa?
3) Can I put my application for Critical Skill visa from SouthAfrica ? Or do I have to apply it from India? Which is better option applying in Mumbai or Delhi ?
4) How much is the proximate time to process the critical skill from India? 
5) Do I need to submit my passport to Emabssy in this duration when I submit my application?
6) If I have ICT VISA and I am in SouthAfrica can I apply for critical VISA?
7) Total money required in this whole process?
8) Any one has important link/document or contact numbers to share with me?

Please whatsapp me if someone already applied or in process of applying it.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

BR,
SK


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Folks!
I am an Electronics Engineer. With 7 years of experience. As my skills comes in Critical Skills I want to apply for Critical Skills Visa.

Can you guys help me, how to start the process?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

sassandeep said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Guys I am in a need of desperate help which I require for Critical Skill work VISA!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't answer your questions, but I have similar questions, so let's hope that someone answers your questions.


----------



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Here is the stage wise process for Critical Skills Permit (CSP)
> 
> CSP process can be divided into 3 stages:
> 
> ...


I have a doubt on the "3rd Stage: Visa Application. "

Where do I get the Visa application forms. Can I get this from an on-line website? Or is it available only at the local South African embassy?

I'm an expat living in Botswana, originally from India.


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> Sorry I can't answer your questions, but I have similar questions, so let's hope that someone answers your questions.


I also have the same questions. Can anyone in this forum who has already got their critical skills visa please help in answering these queries ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Here is the stage wise process for Critical Skills Permit (CSP)
> 
> CSP process can be divided into 3 stages:
> 
> ...


Suresh can u give me ur email id or no


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

pawankumar_kssv said:


> Suresh/goodmrng1947
> 
> I believe you guys had already got your SAQA assessment done, if so, can you please help me with the below questions:
> 
> ...



Hi Suresh/goodmrng1947

I already got my SAQA. Waiting for IITPSA Registration can u tell me after that doi have to register for CSA or not.

Thanks in Advance
PRakash


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Prakash

My SAQA will be done by this week. Could you please tell me details about IITPSA registration process? How much is the fees, what documents are required? work experience letters also required? Is this process 100% online or I will have to send docs by courier also? Please help me.


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi rkSingh,

The process is full online. 
All the below documents should be done Notary

Passport Copies 
Educational Documents
SAQA
CV
Experience Letters
Fee Payment Proof


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Prakash

Could u pls tell me in detail about Experience Letters? I worked only for 2 companies till now. First from 2001 to 2014 and second from 2014 to till date. I can give the relieving letter of my first company. For the second company, what should I submit: appointment letter or 2 years till date experience letter or payslip or something else?


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

rksingh30 said:


> Thanks Prakash
> 
> Could u pls tell me in detail about Experience Letters? I worked only for 2 companies till now. First from 2001 to 2014 and second from 2014 to till date. I can give the relieving letter of my first company. For the second company, what should I submit: appointment letter or 2 years till date experience letter or payslip or something else?


Hi,
You must submit your Appointment letter, Experience letter, Relieving letter for past company and couple of pay slips say 4 payslips for past company. Coming to current employment submit appointment letter, experience certificate (if u can get it) and recent 4 months pay sips.

Cheers

Suresh.


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

I am planning to submit Critical Skill VISA in Mumbai consulate. please advise if we have to take appointment, if yes then how can I get the appointment.
please let me know if submission can be done in a day's time.

Also, Please advise on VISA fees.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

arun-visa said:


> I am planning to submit Critical Skill VISA in Mumbai consulate. please advise if we have to take appointment, if yes then how can I get the appointment.
> please let me know if submission can be done in a day's time.
> 
> Also, Please advise on VISA fees.
> ...


Hi no need to take an appointment for applicatiin submission. You must be there by 9AM morning. Submission are only between Monday to Thursday and 9AM to 12 noon. Yes submission completed within 30 minutes if all documents are perfect.

Cheers
Suresh.


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks so much for your confirmation.

Could you please help me on VISA fees and can I pay by cash.

I have below documents, please advise if they are sufficient.
1. SAQA certificate
2. Membership from IITPSA
3. South Africa PCC
4. Indian PCC
5. Medical 
6. Experience letters from previous employer (currently now working)
7. VISA application.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

arun-visa said:


> Thanks so much for your confirmation.
> 
> Could you please help me on VISA fees and can I pay by cash.
> 
> ...


You must submit IITPSA Confirmation of Skills letter as well, birth certificate and marriage certificate if married. Bank funds if you don't have offer of employment from South African employer.


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Suresh,

Thanks, 

Please confirm as per the new directive does membership is not inform for CSV.


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Hi,
> You must submit your Appointment letter, Experience letter, Relieving letter for past company and couple of pay slips say 4 payslips for past company. Coming to current employment submit appointment letter, experience certificate (if u can get it) and recent 4 months pay sips.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Hi Suresh,

Thank you for sharing your valuable expertise with the forum members.

Regarding the above clarification, is it ok to submit notarized copies of appointment letter, relieving letter and past company's payslips, since we obviously need to retain the originals with ourselves?

Thanks.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

revk said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your valuable expertise with the forum members.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to Submit attested copies of employment and education, IITPSA membership certificate, passport front and last page. All these are attested copies.


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Yes, you need to Submit attested copies of employment and education, IITPSA membership certificate, passport front and last page. All these are attested copies.


hi suresh,

can i have u r number or email.

Regards
Prakash
mrpprakash28 at gmail dot com


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,

so far I have all the documents ready for the critical skills visa. But I missed one step in IITPSA. I got the IITPSA membership certificate, and currently not having the written confirmation of skills from IITPAS.

Is there anyone who have submitted the critical skills visa, without this written confirmation letter from IITPSA in Mumbai consulate ?


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

Hi

Are job experience letters compulsory for getting IITPSA membership? On IITPSA website, job experience letters are not mentioned at all in the required docs list. They just need the following:

1. All Qualification docs
2. SAQA certificate
3. Passport copy
4. Resume 

Any idea??


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

rksingh30 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are job experience letters compulsory for getting IITPSA membership? On IITPSA website, job experience letters are not mentioned at all in the required docs list. They just need the following:
> 
> ...


That's for membership. If u r applying for Confirmation of skills then you need to Submit employment docs.


----------



## rksingh30 (May 15, 2015)

ok but I guess IITPSA membership is sufficient. Confirmation of skills is not mandatory for CSV as per directive-22. Isn't it??


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

rksingh30 said:


> ok but I guess IITPSA membership is sufficient. Confirmation of skills is not mandatory for CSV as per directive-22. Isn't it??


Hi rksingh,

I am sorry for the delay in my reply. According to the consulate in Mumbai or Delhi they don't understand the Directive 22 OR they don't follow this particular immigration legislation so called Directive 22. Couple of my clients tried to submit the file without IITPSA Confirmation of skills earlier last year, but embassy did not accept the application. 

Cheers..
Suresh.


----------



## mrpprakash28 (Dec 1, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Hi rksingh,
> 
> I am sorry for the delay in my reply. According to the consulate in Mumbai or Delhi they don't understand the Directive 22 OR they don't follow this particular immigration legislation so called Directive 22. Couple of my clients tried to submit the file without IITPSA Confirmation of skills earlier last year, but embassy did not accept the application.
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,

I need to clarify some points kindly give me u r email or no.

Regards 
Prakash


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Going to apply for CSV*

Frndz..

Finally i have received my SAQA - 
Applied for the same on Dec18th 2015, got it on Jan 19th 2016. It took almost one month.

Then i applied for IITPSA membership and Critical skill confirmation letter.
Applied on Jan 27th 2016.
They told - membership will take 2 weeks, and additional 4 weeks for confirmation of skill.
As they told - i got my membership on 16th Feb, 
and surprise surprise...i got my critical skill confirmation & assessment approval letter in next 2 days.. that is 18th Feb. 
WOW !!! i loved it....

Now my turn to apply for CSV.... below are my questions.. 
apart from the below, can you please suggest what i need to carry:

1. CSV Application
2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)
5. SAQA (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
6. IITPSA membership (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
7. IITPSA critical skill assessment letter (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
8. Medical report + Medical certificate (in DHA approved format) - Original
9. PCC (Police Clearance certificate) - Original + Copy
10. Bank Statement - 3 months
11. Payslip - 3 months
12. Current & Previous employment details

I have all of the above documents with me...
...Need to know, 
.........what else do i need to carry along or submit...
.........Also is there anything that i need to aware of, or worry about...
.........With all of the above - how much time it takes for VISA process
.........do i need to worrk about anything...

Thanks for all your inputs in advance...

Cheers!!
Dipankar


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*got CSV*

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## gurucsv1 (May 23, 2016)

hi Suresh,

What is ur number , I applied for CSV and awaiting for consulate reply


----------



## gurucsv1 (May 23, 2016)

hi Dipankar,

Congrats , you're really lucky to get CSV at earliest.. How did you followed it up to get the status of Visa approval?


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> ...


Congratz Dipankar..!!!!!!!!! 

I am also planning to apply CSV through VFS in Bangalore.
Hope you have applied directly in Mumbai.

I have secured all documents in your list except job offer. I need to go there and get one.

2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)


I have IITPSA motivational letter approving my 10 years experience and required bank balance statement.

Can you please advise if successful, will I get full 5 years visa or just 1 year.
May I also kindly know the duration of your submitted job offer.

I have already worked in SA thru ICT and got few references.


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Guys

Any has any recent experience on CSV applications from Mumbai consulate..How much time is it taking..how do we followup? i applied on 6th Sep through Mumbai and close to 2 months but havent received it as yet?


----------



## globetrotter1984 (Nov 17, 2016)

prash.varma said:


> Guys
> 
> Any has any recent experience on CSV applications from Mumbai consulate..How much time is it taking..how do we followup? i applied on 6th Sep through Mumbai and close to 2 months but havent received it as yet?


Hey Prash -Did you hear anything on your visa application


----------



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

prash.varma said:


> Guys
> 
> Any has any recent experience on CSV applications from Mumbai consulate..How much time is it taking..how do we followup? i applied on 6th Sep through Mumbai and close to 2 months but havent received it as yet?


Hi.. Did you hear back from Consulate


----------

